# Endurance plus top end speed



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello. 

I am looking for some training advice please. Also perhaps my question has endurance riding to racing applications. 

I am a endurance/weekend warrior type rider. I like to ride 200-300km brevets or Audax rides. But, during my 'season', I also like to ride in fast group rides when possible (1-2 times a week). I don't enter official races. 

Last season was the first season I began the 200+km rides and they ended up clashing with the group rides. I lost my top end speed. Lack of iron also meant growing fatigue. Still getting to know my body. I took a few months off and am now rebuilding. 

I am about to finish my first base training cycle for the year. 500km per week for four weeks in zone 1-3. I will then have a rest week and begin to integrate some intervals. Or I will simply join in the pace line/sprints in the group rides. I'll try to keep the volume up to about 400km per week. 

I'd like to elevate my top end speed, but also maintain as high an endurance as possible as well. 

There is a 1000km (in three days) ride approaching in 8 weeks (end of Sept. 2013). I would like to peak for this ride. 

Also there is a fast group ride I would like to finish with. 

Are the types of form needed for these rides compatible?

I noticed the more 200km+ rides I did the slower my top end speed became. Do I need to do more base? More intervals? More rest?

I am 31. This is my 5th year of riding seriously. 

Sorry if this sounds confusing, it's because I am. 

Thank you


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

It is my experience that lots of low intensity work will only get you better at riding low intensity for longer durations (endurance). In order to improve top end speed one needs to do high intensity intervals to improve that burst to really drop the hammer. 

The good news is that the high intensity training will help to some degree at getting you faster for your endurance rides as your body adapts to the higher intensity work you will be able to go faster for the same effort at lower intensities.

The problem with high intensity work though is that it can very quickly over stress your body, so lots of rest between intense sessions and only do them a couple times per week.


----------



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

OK. But is this sustainable? How long can you expect to be able to ride fast and long? Is it all by feel? When do you know when you need a big rest?


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

eljimberino said:


> OK. But is this sustainable? How long can you expect to be able to ride fast and long? Is it all by feel? When do you know when you need a big rest?


Not sustainable. You lost your top end speed because you were not training it when the group rides were dropped. You will not be at your best for each at the same time as they each require training different ways. To get top end speed back you will need to emphasize that part of training for a few weeks 70-80% of time training.

You need a rest when your body has not recovered from the previous training. This can be measured using resting heart rate. If it is more than 5 beats above your baseline then you need rest. Also look for symptoms of overtraing syndrome, google for these.

It sounds as though you have been riding alot but not following a structured training plan per se, and since you are starting to train for specific events you might benefit from the Cyclist Training Bible from Joe Friel as it will answer alot of the questions you have regarding training, recovery, and even help with setting up a structured training plan.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats what I noticed. I feel a little faster and stronger on endurace rides after riding a few months in a fast ride at least once a week. After about 5 weeks I need a week of easy rides by the beach. Put a mohito in the bottle holder and relax then come back and ramp up another 5 weeks. That's just me. 

"The good news is that the high intensity training will help to some degree at getting you faster for your endurance rides as your body adapts to the higher intensity work you will be able to go faster for the same effort at lower intensities."


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

eljimberino said:


> I noticed the more 200km+ rides I did the slower my top end speed became. Do I need to do more base? More intervals? More rest?


I think the advice above is on target but I'm wondering if you're eating enough? Seriously. Did you drop any weight last season? Do you eat during your training rides?

I see you mentioned iron deficiency, so it sounds like you're on top of your nutritional requirements. But a drop in weight could also mean a drop in muscle mass--you're simply not as strong as you were when you weighed more.

Just thinking aloud ...


----------



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone, thank you for your replies. 

I'd like to hear other people's experiences too. What kind of training are you guys doing?

Had my training derailed for two weeks but I'm back to 500km per week. 

I'll keep a closer eye on my resting heart rate. Joe, yes I think I did need to eat more. Also more recovery rides as evs says. 

I'll pick up a training bible too. 
But I think there's going to be a few more weeks before I can report back any results. 

Got a 400km ride this weekend and a bike fit next week, so we'll see. 

Thank you


----------

